# Well it ain't much but...



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a fish 










Caught em on a Number 5 Mepps Spinner in Firetiger in Black Creek near me. Waded down the creek and caught him in about 3 fow just behind a large boulder.


----------

